# Your opinion on NICREW Skyled plus



## Arturosito (May 26, 2020)

Hello, so they're selling this light called NICREW Skyled plus. I read good reviews of the nicrew brand in this forum and I just wanted to see if somebody has used this new skyled.

It says it can cover from 18 to 24" which means the light is probably 18 inches long, don't know if those missing 6" would be a problem for my project which is a 24"x"24 cube tank, only 12" tall.

Mostly wanna keep Hemianthus montecarlo, Utricularia Graminifolia, and perhaps Elatine Hydropiper.

Also are there any clip on led lights you would recommend? I prefer the asthetics of clip on. Thanks


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Stated as 63par at 12” through air so realistically only about 50par at substrate with water in the tank. You would also need 2 of them to cover a 24x24 footprint tank.

Nicrew Classic LED Plus is stated as 72par at 12”.


----------



## Arturosito (May 26, 2020)

How many pars would you recommend as enough?


----------



## Arturosito (May 26, 2020)

Also, do I really need 2? I know these things can get really bright and it is only 12" tall Iwagumi style


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

With the tank being only 12" deep you could probably use one of these. Has several clip on options. 

https://www.amazon.com/AquaIllumina...90875282&sprefix=ai+prime+fres,aps,142&sr=8-3


----------



## Arturosito (May 26, 2020)

Thanks, the fluval I've heard are too expensive for what they do, and I would have to buy 2.

I find another possible option instead of NICREW. The problem I have with the NICREW is that they are 18" and can extend to 24" but they look weird for that reason and also not so good coverage on the sites, also the dimmer/timer is extra $14 and people say it is crap. I only wanted them because they have good reviews for a cheap light.

But I find this other one called hygger:
https://www.amazon.com/hygger-Aquar...1&keywords=hygger&qid=1590951250&sr=8-46&th=1

This one does come in 24" size which would look less weird and it comes already with dimmer/timmer nicely integrated. Maybe I could buy 2x of these. THE ONLY PROBLEM IS NO REVIEWS. What do you think?


----------



## SardinePatheNews (Nov 12, 2019)

not sure what others have not liked about the dimmer/timer, i got the basic one initially for my 100cm classic light but could see the lighting intensity step every minute during dim/brighten cycle which i didn't like , however i upgraded to the pro version that has 6 daily programs and that lets you string 3 separate phases over 90 mins to brighten and another 3 to dim and its now a nice smooth change.


----------



## bryan5437 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just purchased this light for a 10 gallon tank I'm setting up which will be dirted. I decided that I am going to hold on the dimmer and assess when I first set up. I plan on starting with full light for 5 hours and ramping up from there as the tank establishes itself. I will report back.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a NICREW ClassicLED Plus and it works pretty well. I'd like a little more red coloration and less blue/white, but I can't be too picky with a $30 fixture.

You could get the 16w version of this Hygger light.


----------

